# fire millipede?



## Kaimetsu (Nov 29, 2009)

I just bought a millipede from a reptile expo that was labeled as a fire millipede and i can't seem to find much information on them.  Even a scientific name would be nice but a caresheet would be better if they exist.  Is lettus adequate to feed it and what other fruits or vegetables should i feed it?  is ecoearth cocofiber an adequate substrate?


----------



## Kaimetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

It seems like my fire millipede is probably Aphistogoniulus corallipes but i could be wrong, it seems like "fire millipedes" are often misslabeled.


----------



## DooM_ShrooM (Nov 30, 2009)

huum i dont know about pedes but i think they eat insects.........

fire millipede


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 30, 2009)

The only fire millipede used to be the Madagascar one but since nobody has it some vendors call anything with a little red on it a fire millipede (of course the fire millipede has red and yellow). The tiny South African species posted by Ancient flowers isn't a fire millipede. 
Do you have a photo?


----------



## Anthony Straus (Nov 30, 2009)

ancient flowers said:


> huum i dont know about pedes but i think *they eat insects*.........


Millipedes are not carnivores...they eat plants...centipedes eat insects.


----------



## DooM_ShrooM (Nov 30, 2009)

oh really well got confused with millipede into centipede  :? 

well i got the pede pic in the net so not really sure:?


----------



## fluffyleopard (Dec 1, 2009)

*o.o*

First, congrats on a cool pede. Now, you cannot just feed it lettuce and have it be hunky-dory. You need to feed it a variety of foods, about 2-3 types at a time. This is ensure all their nutritional needs are being met. I suggest feeding a starch, a fruit, and a stalky vegetable at all times. Also, you have to supplement for calcium for them, you can do this by either feeding high calcium plants such as Kale, or collared greens or use cuttle-bone, the kind you give to birds. Millipedes will not eat those plants fresh and in open air, at least mine don't. I have to bury my kale leaves and in a few days it is completely gone. With the cuttle-bone, you can either scrap off some dust around the tank or break it apart and leave some small chunks in the tank. Also, change the food about every other day. Millipedes love slightly rotted food, it's easier to digest and apparently tastier to them. Take out old molded food to ensure that no mold affects the millies's health. 

Here is a list of veggies I know a millipede will eat:
Eggplant 
Apple
Cucumber *mine love this*
Sweet Potato
Bok Choy
Choy Sum
Oak leaves *baked or boiled first to remove parasites*
Mushroom *Portabella is a fav*
Carrot
Kale
Collared Greens
Turnip Greens
Turnip
Mango
Pear
Bell Pepper *only feed in small amounts*
Iguana Pellets *they eat them like cookies*

You can try other foods if you like, just use it in turn with common foods and see what they like. Also, yes the eco-earth coconut fiber is good for them. You need to have at least 4 inches of depth for them to burrow around in, they need depth for when they molt. Also, you need to provide at least two options for hiding places, such as two different logs or cork bark to hide under, rocks are also good for change in terrain, but they won't use that as a hide away as much as the logs. A small 5.5" heat lamp with a 40-60 watt red-night light bulb is good for a source of heat, in case your house is on the chilly side. If you keep your living place around 74-79 degrees Fahrenheit all the time, then you won't need a lamp. Fake short plants are also suggested, to provide a more natural habitat. A comfortable millipede is an active millipede. Mine crawl around often during different times of the day searching for food and exploring. If your millipede does not feel safe in his enclosure, then he may just hide all the time and you'll never see him. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## fluffyleopard (Dec 1, 2009)

*woot...*

damn, that was long. I totally forgot how much effort I put into keeping my millies happy.


----------



## Kaimetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

fluffyleopard said:


> damn, that was long. I totally forgot how much effort I put into keeping my millies happy.


Thanks for all the info, It's a tiny milli less than an inch long so it seems like it's easiest just to keep him in the deli cup i bought him in for the time being, i put alot of eco earth in it and i've been feeding him a mix of vegies i'll be sure to feed him your suggestions.  When i get a chance i'll take some pictures and post them so i can hopefully get an accurate identification.


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 1, 2009)

*Food*

Most millipedes require the same type of care. Except for temperature and humidity, depending on region. My Ghana Chocolates eat a wide variety of fruits and veggies.
Mine love:
Cucumbers
Sweet Potatoes
Bok Choi
Mango(treat)
Banana
Basically anything haha
Though, I do stay away from mushrooms, you never know how they will effect an animal. Some millipedes do prey on small invertibrates, but only a few small species not readily available in the pet trade so dont worry about that. On thing I do include in the tank are washed eggshells or crushed/broken up cuttle bones to help with calcium.
PM me with questions, I know quite a it about different types of millipedes.

Cheers
Alex


----------

